# Relinquishing Timeshare week [Diamond]



## Blueheimiekoala (Jul 4, 2016)

I post this as an update to assist those who are looking to get rid of their Timeshare week(s).

I have recently been able to relinquish my Timeshare week with Diamond Resorts. Like a number of you, I have tried a few different outlets with no success. I attracted more scammers than buyers.

Last year I received notification of the Owners AGM at my home resort. As a list ditch effort I sent a polite letter to the Chairman, saying that I had no further use of my Timeshare week and was looking to get rid of it. In that letter, I also made reference to a rising trend in Europe where the European courts are increasingly declaring Timeshare agreements invalid.

As a result of this letter, I received a phone call from Diamond Resorts, saying they were happy to relinquish my Timeshare week at the cost of a $250 admin charge. I followed up on this and Diamond sent me Relinquishment forms that had to be filled out and signed/witnessed by a Notary Public.

My maintenance fees, $1500, were coming due. Paying $250 was the better option. I got the paperwork completed as requested and submitted it along with my payment.

I have now relinquished all responsibilities for my Timeshare week and any associated costs.

The process was quite slow, as Diamond Resorts were very poor at providing acknowledgements/responses. I eventually e-mailed them a couple of weeks ago and they came back to me saying I had successfully relinquished my Timeshare week. They did not provide a formal/official document, despite the formal documentation that they received from me.

I did have some concern that this had actually been done. I checked on the website and found that my account no longer existed. It is also 6 months since my maintenance fees were due and I have received nothing calling for them.

I hope that others may see this as a way to get out of their Timeshare weeks.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 4, 2016)

Very awesome! I can only hope we will have such luck when the time comes for us to let go of ours!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 4, 2016)

so glad you were able to find this way out!

for other owners, contacting your HOA is not required, you can simply start the process to surrender your week to DRI here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224859


----------



## hemrab1 (Jul 9, 2016)

*wander11*

This week I finally received deedback documents for Beachwoods Resort in response to my request of several months ago.  First American Title Company is the service company.  Administrative fee is $250 check payable to DRI.


----------

